# Hey Girls! Im new!



## Pink_Pixie (Sep 10, 2005)

Hola chicas!
Im new just wanted to say hey. im on MUA as well with the same name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I love MU but have a relatively small MAC collection thus far. im pretty new to MAC still but am in love so far!
~V!


----------



## Janice (Sep 10, 2005)

Greetings and welcome V! Glad to have you here.


----------



## Pink_Pixie (Sep 10, 2005)

hey my first response! YAY! im so excited to learn here. I'd drift over here once in awhile after i finished reading MUA and am just amazed with all the girls FOTDs!! and i heart the tutorials!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 10, 2005)

welcome hon!!!!!


----------



## Pink_Pixie (Sep 10, 2005)

Well hello there!!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Sep 10, 2005)

hey there! Glad you're havin a good time! See  you around the forums


----------



## Pink_Pixie (Sep 10, 2005)

hey singinmys0ng! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice to meet ya


----------



## user2 (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Pink_Pixie and welcome to Specktra!

I'm sure you'll have fun here!


----------



## Shawna (Sep 10, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 10, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## Pink_Pixie (Sep 10, 2005)

hi girls! THanks for making me feel so welcome :-D


----------



## midnightlouise (Sep 10, 2005)

Hello and welcome! Hope you have lots of fun here!


----------



## Pink_Pixie (Sep 10, 2005)

thanks!hope to see ya around


----------



## Tara (Sep 10, 2005)

hey there! welcome


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 10, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra V!! I hope you enjoy the boards!


----------



## Pink_Pixie (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 11, 2005)

Hello! Welcome!!!


----------



## Pink_Pixie (Sep 11, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 12, 2005)

Hiya,
Welcome to make up heaven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You will love it here I'm sure.
Everyone is so friendly.


----------



## user4 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey Girl... Welcome To Specktra!!!


----------

